# wmv file have sound but no picture :(



## sbe70 (Mar 31, 2003)

Hello,

I have a wmv file that I try to play through both Media Player and IrfranView. The result is that I get sound but no picture.

I am running XP, WMP 9.0 and IrfranView 3.85. I have installed a lot codecs so plenty are there. Perhaps I am missing one?

Best Regards

Sbe70


----------



## yuffy (Nov 13, 2003)

try this
http://www.dvdrhelp.com/search


----------



## djdpimp420 (Feb 21, 2003)

Keep into account that if you downloaded this file(especially from a program like Kazaa) it is probably just a bad file. I would say that at least 25% of the files downloaded kazaa are going to have some sort of problem. No Picture, No sound, Horrible quality. This is even more so for any mp3 downloaded recently as many cds now have copyright protection which usually means the song will play for a couple of seconds and then you will get this high pitched squeal or static.


----------



## yuffy (Nov 13, 2003)

It could be many things. what was the source. Did the source match the encode. Burner prob. DVD player or was it SVCD. Start with the source.


----------

